# Hunstanton Full Marks- Dedicated MH parking



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We should have gone to South Wales on Tuesday but the 7 day window dropped to 4, the weather forecast was dodgy so we went to Sandringham, and thoroghly enjoyed it. we stopped in Hunstanton for a couple of hours and found town centre dedicated motor home parking for at least 30 vans. The gates are locked at night and it was £2 for to hours, cheaper if you stay longer. There is also free parking on the way out of the centre on the cliff tops.

Geoff


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff, did you add it to the MHF Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking, database?

Ralph


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I would if I could find it


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi yes parked there saturday waiting to get in searles camp site 2pm :roll: 
well done the council   its ideal isnt it  

ray


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Ray

funny motorhome on the end of the line :roll: 

But,yes it is good.

Geoff


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> Ray
> 
> funny motorhome on the end of the line :roll:
> 
> ...


 yep tuggers :roll: :lol:

ray


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> I would if I could find it


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

It has a section for parking places

Ralph


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

If you look here you will find it
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/nfk.htm


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thats added then Ray

2kias - the problem is that I dont have internet access on the move. If I know where I am going specifically I always have a look on the site. It is an excellent facility

Geoff


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Two points-
1- The Hunstanton esplanade free parking ceases at 2200 hrs until 0800hrs next day. The residents along the road will ensure you move on if you wish to take a chance!
2- In Kings Lynn at The Austin Fields car park two dedicated bays with Lidl across the road.
:wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> Thats added then


and can now be seen >> Here <<

Mike

P.S geoff ..I moved the marker just a little way up the road to what I hope is the exact entrance to the car park and added the Hunstanton car parks website link. We are doing Norfolk later this year so thanks for that one :lol: 
Flash Earth link << showing a clear overhead of the car park ... sometimes flash earth is better than Google maps


----------

